# MRI Results - Calcium on the Brain



## Guest (Jan 31, 2000)

I am a new subscriber who suffers from Migranes, Fibromyalgia and herniated disk. Recently I went for an MRI of my brain and I was wondering if anyone ever had their doctor tell them they had calcium on their brain? When I asked what does that mean? The doctor's only response is oh, it's nothing for which I replied well if it's nothing then how come it's on the report and he still doesn't answer me. So if anyone has heard what this means I would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks for your help.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome dlewando, I haven't had it done, but I saw a piece on Good Morning America last year where they discussed that there is an area in the brain that is highlighted differently in people with fibro. They didn't really explain what it exactly meant, although maybe I just don't remember. I thought it had to do with electrical activity. I am sorry, that is all I can tell you. Maybe somebody will come along and explain this better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2000)

Moldie: Thanks for the reply, I'm just getting starting with this internet stuff so hopefully I'm doing it correctly and you get my response. I have an appt. with a Neurologist next week so I'm sure they will be able to tell me more than my regular doctor. (I hope) Thanks and take care.


> quote:Originally posted by moldie:*Welcome dlewando, I haven't had it done, but I saw a piece on Good Morning America last year where they discussed that there is an area in the brain that is highlighted differently in people with fibro. They didn't really explain what it exactly meant, although maybe I just don't remember. I thought it had to do with electrical activity. I am sorry, that is all I can tell you. Maybe somebody will come along and explain this better. *


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Your welcome dlewnando. Come back and tell us what you learn. We will certainly be interested.


----------

